# Help! M&P Shield Slide Stuck on One Slide Rail



## Swick42 (Sep 9, 2017)

Like an idiot, while I was on the phone and cleaning my gun, I did not pay attention to if the slide of my M&P Shield 9mm was level when reassembling.. As a result, the slide engaged the rail on the left side of, what I believe is called, the sear housing block. Please see the attached pictures, these should better show my problem than what I can explain... When I reattached the slide, I had no resistance until it was about all the way on. At which point I stopped to see what was wrong. Bottom line, I can not move the slide forward, but it appears (with force) it may move more backward. I just don't want to make the situation any worse than it is... I'm sure this is a total rookie move and I look stupid as heck, but I surely would appreciate any advice / assistance! 


Things I've tried (but no improvement):

Gently rocking the slide side to side while pushing forward
Doing that ^ while holding the trigger


----------



## Swick42 (Sep 9, 2017)

Few more pics


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Well, that does qualify as an oops. Believing myself quite capable of doing that same thing, I hope the fix comes soon. Plastic frames, with their interrupted rails, probably encourage this blunder. I don't need much encouragement.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Because of the angle of the slide it looks as though it's binding up on the rails. First check to see if there's anything obstructing the slide and preventing it from going forward. Then about the only thing you can do is tap the rear of the slide forward with a rubber mallet or something similar. You may want to squirt some type of lubricant in there first along all the contact points. Forcing the slide further to the rear will only make matters worse. If the slide went on that far one way it's gotta' come off the opposite way.


----------



## Swick42 (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks everyone for posts.. A rubber mallet did the job. After checking to make sure it wasn't hung up, a little harder tap from the rubber mallet took the slide off and the pistol is working well! At first I used a normal hammer but was nervous I may do damage metal on metal so I tapped too lightly.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Swick42 said:


> Thanks everyone for posts.. A rubber mallet did the job. After checking to make sure it wasn't hung up, a little harder tap from the rubber mallet took the slide off and the pistol is working well! At first I used a normal hammer but was nervous I may do damage metal on metal so I tapped too lightly.


I feel your pain buddy! Stuff like that is scary....right after you do the boo boo, you don't know what to do next. Glad you got it up and running again. :numbchuck:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> Because of the angle of the slide it looks as though it's binding up on the rails. First check to see if there's anything obstructing the slide and preventing it from going forward. Then about the only thing you can do is tap the rear of the slide forward with a rubber mallet or something similar. You may want to squirt some type of lubricant in there first along all the contact points. Forcing the slide further to the rear will only make matters worse. If the slide went on that far one way it's gotta' come off the opposite way.


...:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm glad you got it off! Just be more careful now.

Clerk


----------

